# 2006 Burley Zydeco Mixte-X Tandem - Good/Bad Experiences?



## Moosedryvr

All,
Looking at buying a tandem to allow me to spend more time on the bike with the family, especially the kids. I have a son (10) and a daughter (7). My son has a new, very cool, 24" Redline Conquest, while my daughter is still riding a kid's bike. I think they'd both get a kick of riding more with Dad and thought that I'd still be able get a decent work out lugging the 7 yr old at a pace more in line with my 10 year old's abilities. Also thought that having a tandem would be a good answer to introducing my son to large group rides (charity rides, etc) that I would not be comfortable having him ride on his own due to his still developing bike handling/etiquette skills.
I've been looking at the new Burley Zydeco Mixte-X as a possible answer. Does anyone have any experience with this bike that they would be willing to share? Wouldn't be expecting it to be the be all, end all of a serious tandem experience, but it looks like it might be a nice fit for the type of family riding I'm hoping to use it for. Anyone know of a reason not to go this route?
Many thanks in advance.

Vr,
SPG


----------



## Ray Dockrey

I don't know if you know this but Burley is going out of business. They were bought out and the new owner is restructuring and will only focus on trailers. You can do some searching on Google and get the whole story.


----------



## smokey422

My wife and I have a 2000 model Zydeco and love it. I did make some personal modifications to it, changed the shifters, bars, grips, and seat. It rides great and has not given us a lick of trouble, even though we ride on some pretty rough roads. Everything including the chains and brakes have held up well.


----------

